# Vintage Oddball Accessories



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Dec 23, 2009)

I thought it would be interesting to see what sort of unusual and kooky accessories people have found.  To start it off I have a set of KO Kids that mount to your handlebars with a clamp like you see used with a mirror.  When you hit a bump they start to fight!









What else is out there?

Johnny B. Nutty


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 24, 2009)

Radio, light and horn. Ever see one?


----------



## Gordon (Dec 24, 2009)

*Dana 3 speed tranny*

NOS Dana 3 speed transmission.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 24, 2009)

What a great idea for a thread! Love those boxers and the radio light


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow Gordon you could have brought that over with the two Schwinns


----------



## JOEL (Dec 24, 2009)

The Crank Bicycle Pump, pat 1895. Has four mounting brackets to be placed on the fork and stays at tire level. The pump body fits into either set of brackets. Remove the two dust covers, install and attach the hose (with pre-Schrader valve fitting) and the crank to operate.

Found in the original box bottom with instructions.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 24, 2009)

EZ Ride front shock, converts regular fork to suspension.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 24, 2009)

Seldom seen Delta horns.


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 24, 2009)

WOW. thats some real cool items.
this doesn't nearcompare.but, its
the only odball on my bicycle.
rider exckuded.


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Dec 24, 2009)

*Also in the box...*

Great stuff everybody!  I've never seen Scott's light or Joel's Delta horns.




This mirror isn't too oddball, but it came with a glass reflector that mounted on the bar so I thought I'd throw it in.




This Superjet noisemaker sounds cool and is easy on vintage tires.


----------



## sam (Dec 25, 2009)

In the 1870s, the Boston Athletic Club sought an undergarment that would provide comfort and support for cyclists (or, bicycle jockeys as they were then known) riding the cobblestone streets of Boston. Traditional undergarments were uncomfortable and the rubberized canvas "modesty" girdle caused chafing and blistering on bicycle seats. What the Boston Athletic Club wanted was a comfortable garment that would accommodate the movements of the bicyclist yet would contain and control the male genitalia in the manner of the rubberized canvas girdle.

In 1874,[1][5] Charles Bennett of the Chicago sporting goods company, Sharp & Smith, invented the jockstrap. The original name of Bennett's invention was the Bike Jockey Strap and its logo, a large bicycle wheel. The jockey strap was intended, first, for "bicycle jockeys", and secondly, for horseback riders. The "bike jockey strap" became known as a "jock strap" and, eventually, simply a "jock".

Bennett's newly-formed Bike Web Company patented and began mass-producing the Bike Jockey Strap. The Bike Web Company later became known as the Bike Company. The first consumer mass marketing of the jockstrap occurred in the 1902 edition of the Sears and Roebuck Catalog which claimed the garment, now termed an "athletic supporter", was "medically indicated" for all males that engaged in sports or strenuous activity.[6]


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 26, 2009)

Been meaning to attach this to one of my bikes, just haven't decided which one.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow!
 The history of the Jock Strap is fascinating. I always like to tell people that the bicycle is the mother of invention. Now, I have one more example to recite to them.


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Dec 27, 2009)

*More from the box....*

Great trailer Scott.  I even got a history lesson on athletic supporters.  That's great.
Here are a couple more thngs:



Some flags to spice up your bike.



This is a fun wiggling skull reflector.
I have more stuff in a box somewhere.


----------



## kunzog (Dec 27, 2009)

Here are a pair of Plastic Birds that come apart and fasten to the spokes.


----------



## kunzog (Dec 27, 2009)

A vinyl cover for a wire basket complete with reflectors


----------



## kunzog (Dec 27, 2009)

Not really an accessory but a very useful repair item.  Wald Brass Plugs to seal holes in Single tube tires. You worked the oval part into the hole in the tire, screwed down the round piece and cut off the remaining threaded stem.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 27, 2009)

sm2501 said:


> Been meaning to attach this to one of my bikes, just haven't decided which one.




thats is tool cool is that metal or wood. I might make one.


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 29, 2009)

It has a metal base and top with wood sides.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 31, 2009)

There weren't more than a VERY few bicycles here before 1877-78 when Pope started importing.  I doubt this story.



sam said:


> In the 1870s, the Boston Athletic Club sought an undergarment that would provide comfort and support for cyclists (or, bicycle jockeys as they were then known) riding the cobblestone streets of Boston. Traditional undergarments were uncomfortable and the rubberized canvas "modesty" girdle caused chafing and blistering on bicycle seats. What the Boston Athletic Club wanted was a comfortable garment that would accommodate the movements of the bicyclist yet would contain and control the male genitalia in the manner of the rubberized canvas girdle.
> 
> In 1874,[1][5] Charles Bennett of the Chicago sporting goods company, Sharp & Smith, invented the jockstrap. The original name of Bennett's invention was the Bike Jockey Strap and its logo, a large bicycle wheel. The jockey strap was intended, first, for "bicycle jockeys", and secondly, for horseback riders. The "bike jockey strap" became known as a "jock strap" and, eventually, simply a "jock".
> 
> Bennett's newly-formed Bike Web Company patented and began mass-producing the Bike Jockey Strap. The Bike Web Company later became known as the Bike Company. The first consumer mass marketing of the jockstrap occurred in the 1902 edition of the Sears and Roebuck Catalog which claimed the garment, now termed an "athletic supporter", was "medically indicated" for all males that engaged in sports or strenuous activity.[6]


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Dec 5, 2010)

*A fun accessory that works*

I finally got a day off and was able to dig thru some boxes.  I found this and thought I would share.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 5, 2010)

Here are pics of dual exhaust, "Pal" seat, and front wheel guard.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 5, 2010)

JohnnyB.Nutty said:


> I finally got a day off and was able to dig thru some boxes.  I found this and thought I would share.




THATis rad!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 5, 2010)

All of you got some VERY neet stuff!!!!!


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep, all that stuff is awesome...the boxers and Bike Fite are the best!


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Dec 9, 2010)

The Bike Fite guns work great and I can load up to 18 rubber bands at a time.  They hurt!  My Lady was kind enough to try them out on me.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 9, 2010)

i like that pal seat


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 11, 2010)

These came on my flightliner. They still have the cardboard inside to keep their shape and original tag.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 11, 2010)

This is my Flightliner and it is for sale.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 12, 2010)

Not really an accessory for the bike but a neat collectible bicycle item I had to have.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 12, 2010)

NOS in the box


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice accessories!


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 12, 2010)

You wouldn't be interested in selling those knuckleguards would you?  

Tim Newmeyer
thenewmeyers@aol.com[QUOTE=JohnnyB.Nutty;60093]I finally got a day off and was able to dig thru some boxes.  I found this and thought I would share.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Dec 12, 2010)

I need those knuckleguards to protect my hands from my lady shooting rubberbands at me.


----------



## sam (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's one 4-sale on another forum at present:
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=34350


----------



## hotrod62 (Dec 19, 2010)

heres a few odd accessories the 1st one is an old tire driven siren their are tons of persons majestics out their that run off the side. this one runs off the top of tire i have no idea the maker or year theirs nothing on it that i can see its loud. the other item is a basta automatic bike lock maybe 1960's...........


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 19, 2010)

*The Original Glasspack*

Forgot I had this,It was going on my sons S/R years ago. It's pretty cool today,but he's too much like his dad,neither of us liked the ad-ons.Thanks for looking.

Pat


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Dec 29, 2010)

That's great Pat.  I've never seen it packaged like that before.  I have what looks to be a similar version of it.  I have it on my Belknap.  Its a fun accessory and makes quite a racket when used.


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Jan 3, 2011)

I found these 2 today.
A great Post mail-away and I'm not quite sure why you would need an antenna for your bike.


----------



## John (Mar 17, 2012)

*"Pal" seat*



bricycle said:


> View attachment 15099View attachment 15100View attachment 15101
> 
> Here are pics of dual exhaust, "Pal" seat, and front wheel guard.




I like the "Pal" seat.


----------



## sstone (Mar 18, 2012)

hotrod62 said:


> heres a few odd accessories the 1st one is an old tire driven siren their are tons of persons majestics out their that run off the side. this one runs off the top of tire i have no idea the maker or year theirs nothing on it that i can see its loud. the other item is a basta automatic bike lock maybe 1960's...........




I have a very similar one of these that came on my '58 Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix. Mine has 5 metal stems (more like plate metal) sticking out the front in a row.  I assume that's some type of combo.  Wish I knew the combo!


----------



## Bjørn Bengtsson (May 25, 2012)

*Basta Automatic lock*

Hi 

Would you consider to sell the Basta lock? I am willing to pay a really good price.

Best regards
Bjorn Bengtsson


----------



## partsguy (May 25, 2012)

I did pick up an odd siren a few weeks ago I can post here, but I need to get it fixed first. It sounds like an air raid siren!


----------



## Uniblab (May 28, 2012)

bricycle said:


> View attachment 15099View attachment 15100View attachment 15101
> 
> Here are pics of dual exhaust, "Pal" seat, and front wheel guard.




Twice pipes! One pipe for each rider!!


----------



## Uniblab (May 28, 2012)

aasmitty757 said:


> NOS in the box




There's a reproduction motorcycle horn that has the same style minus the logo in the center. Will dig up a pic and post it. Am sure it was 6 volts but surely required a relatively high amperage to run it, this might be difficult on a bicycle as you'd need either a gang of batteries or a larger one.


----------



## bricycle (May 29, 2012)

Yea, show us uni-b......


----------



## nikkoo (May 29, 2012)

All of you got some VERY neet stuff!


----------



## Bjørn Bengtsson (Jun 13, 2012)

*Will you sell the Basta Automatic lock?*

... the other item is a basta automatic bike lock maybe 1960's........... 



Hi 

Would you consider to sell the Basta lock? I am willing to pay a really good price.

Best regards
Bjorn Bengtsson


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bjørn Bengtsson said:


> Would you consider to sell the Basta lock? I am willing to pay a really good price.
> 
> Best regards
> Bjorn Bengtsson





If the Basta Lock is not available, I have a virtually identical Cedo moving jewel lock in N.O.S. condition that is available.


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Jun 14, 2012)

*Oddball Accessories*

Do I count as an Oddball Accessory?


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 14, 2012)

I have Tiger Head grips from Esso back in the day.

...and Tiger Tails too!

Remember..."Put a Tiger in your Tank"


----------



## Van (Aug 28, 2017)

MagicRat said:


> I have Tiger Head grips from Esso back in the day.
> 
> ...and Tiger Tails too!
> 
> Remember..."Put a Tiger in your Tank"





Are the tiger grips for sale?


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 13, 2017)

sm2501 said:


> View attachment 500321
> View attachment 500322
> 
> Radio, light and horn. Ever see one?



GOLD!!


----------

